# Double DIN for MK1 Jetta



## projecter (Feb 1, 2013)

I googled my life away and just can't find a double din kit for MK1 Jetta.

I have seen people use the storage tray in front of the stick and am willing to do that but have no money for a fully custom solution down there.

Help a brother out


----------



## NFrazier (Jul 22, 2006)

projecter said:


> I googled my life away and just can't find a double din kit for MK1 Jetta.
> 
> I have seen people use the storage tray in front of the stick and am willing to do that but have no money for a fully custom solution down there.
> 
> Help a brother out


there's no kit. it's a custom job requiring modification, fiberglass, etc.


----------



## SEAN'S Jetta (May 17, 2013)

*double din head unit for Jetta from www.smartauto24.com*

I had replaced my original single din unit by this double din head unit:
http://www.smartauto24.com/volkswagen-double-din-b5-head-unit-1513
The same dimensions as the dashboard. Great!


----------



## NFrazier (Jul 22, 2006)

SEAN'S Jetta said:


> I had replaced my original single din unit by this double din head unit:
> http://www.smartauto24.com/volkswagen-double-din-b5-head-unit-1513
> The same dimensions as the dashboard. Great!


 Sean, you have a MK4 which is a double-din opening. The OP is asking about doing a double-din in his MK1 which is a single din. 

Double-din's can be put into MK1, MK2, MK3, and the like, but its custom fabrication to do it.


----------



## SEAN'S Jetta (May 17, 2013)

NFrazier said:


> Sean, you have a MK4 which is a double-din opening. The OP is asking about doing a double-din in his MK1 which is a single din.
> 
> Double-din's can be put into MK1, MK2, MK3, and the like, but its custom fabrication to do it.


The old OEM radio on my vehicle is a single din. But I replaced it by a double din head unit here:
http://www.smartauto24.com/volkswagen-double-din-b5-head-unit-1513
No need any modifications, no need cut wires, totally plug and play. It can even support the original monsoon audio system and CDC. Here is the original radio on my vehicle, as you can see it is a single din with a storage box above it.


----------



## ravendarat (May 24, 2013)

^^^^^^ Just because your factory radio is single din doesnt mean its a double din location, which is what the other guy was referring to. On a mk1 jetta there is no pocket and the stock location is very much single din only. As has been said multiple times now, MK1 double din is only possible with custom fab work, no off the shelf solution available.


----------



## NFrazier (Jul 22, 2006)

ravendarat said:


> ^^^^^^ Just because your factory radio is single din doesnt mean its a double din location, which is what the other guy was referring to. On a mk1 jetta there is no pocket and the stock location is very much single din only. As has been said multiple times now, MK1 double din is only possible with custom fab work, no off the shelf solution available.


----------

